# Triptorelin for PCT



## Bigmike (Apr 26, 2016)

Anyone have experience or knowledge when it comes to PCT? Some say it's completely useless, some say it's so good you just need one shot and your PCT is done, just like that.

Sounds too good to be true to me, BUT if it works it would be great despite its price tag.

Thanks brothers


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 27, 2016)

No idea. I had to do a quick google search to read about what it is...sounds good, I guess it stimulates LH & FSH? Idk much about the peptides but I'm just starting to look into them..specifically TB500, BCP157 for tendons & MK-2866, MK-2677. The only way to find out if it works it to give it a try, get bloods & hope you find a good source.


----------



## bvs (Apr 27, 2016)

I did some reading on it a while back and it seems like it would be great if its all true. I haven't however, read many accounts from people with real world experience. The other issue is knowing if your triptorelin is the real deal


----------



## thqmas (Apr 27, 2016)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...-long-time-steroid-user-All-Things-Male-Forum


----------

